# G-tube suture placement



## JAD1211 (Feb 18, 2014)

Patient came into ED with displaced sutures to external site of g-Tube.  Physician placed two sutures to anchor down to external wall.  CPT Code or part of E/M ?  thank you


----------



## sheardmd (Feb 18, 2014)

We charge these as part of the E&M when done in our office.  There isn't a code that I am aware of to capture this charge.


----------



## Andrschery (Feb 26, 2014)

Agree part of the E/M


----------

